# Another bicycle identification...



## Colton1936 (Oct 31, 2014)

I picked this one up at a local flea market a while back. It came with both fenders and the truss rods and basically is just missing the handle bar cross brace and head badge. I've looked around on here for sprockets and found one that matched it but it didn't have a picture of a bike, just that it came off of a Westfield built bike. I don't know the serial number off of my head but it starts with a C.













Thanks Colton S


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2014)

*Colton1936 ... your machine MAY be a 28"-wheel, 1935 Shelby-Built.

Need to see several more points of view via your camera.

First foto is your recent find .... second foto is a 1935 Shelby-Built w/26"
wheels.   Both 28" and 26" wheels / tires were used by Shelby in 1935.*


........ patric









 
*This foto was found in For Sale section on The CABE.*



==============================
==============================


----------



## Colton1936 (Oct 31, 2014)

hoofhearted thanks for the reply, the two frames definitely look alike. You can't really tell by the photo but it has rain gutter fenders (or whatever you call em). And the hubs are musselman.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2014)

Colton1936 said:


> hoofhearted thanks for the reply, the two frames definitely look alike. You can't really tell by the photo but it has rain gutter fenders (or whatever you call em). And the hubs are musselman.






*Colton1936 ... you are correct about those rain-gutter fenders ... these were used in 1935 and earlier Shelby-Builts.

The biggest tell may be what your camera reveals for us ....and it may not  be a Shelby-Built, after-all. *

..... patric















============================
============================


----------



## Colton1936 (Nov 1, 2014)

Is is a pic of the area and another of the numbers on the crank, if that helps tell anything. The serial number is C23275. Hubs are morrow not musselman, but that probably doesn't matter. 

 

                                                  Cotton S


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 1, 2014)

Colton1936 said:


> Is is a pic of the area and another of the numbers on the crank, if that helps tell anything. The serial number is C23275. Hubs are morrow not musselman, but that probably doesn't matter. View attachment 176885 View attachment 176886                                                  Cotton S




Looks like that larger motobike tank will work on that bike last one I bought was under 100 bucks


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 1, 2014)

oldnut said:


> looks like that larger motobike tank will work on that bike last one i bought was under 100 bucks











*spacer .......*






==========================
==========================


----------

